# ZFS boot error 2



## jkrzyz (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi.

I have a problem with my FreeBSD server. I think it's 8.4. After _a_ power failure it didn't boot with 
	
	



```
zfs mount error 2
```
 Root file sysyem is on ZFS. I found that "error 2" is related to _the_ zpool.cache file.

At _the_ mountroot prompt I get:

```
Mounting from zfs:pgsimba/ROOTFS failed with error 2

vfs.root.mountfrom=zfs:pgsimba/ROOTFS
vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw,noatime
```
Then _the_ server freezes. I can boot it from _a_ liveCD and apply this: https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?&t=32819 or http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/mounting-failed-with-error-2-td5800834.html, but no luck.

Any ideas?


----------

